# Frustrated. GSD will only listen to ME!



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

I really need some advice/help/guidance with this situation.

I adopted Chief in December so he's been with me for 7 months now. He is a healthy 3-4 year old male. He is a rescue dog and we have no clue of his past and what kind of person owned him. In the first month or so he didn't display any protective traits and wasn't really bonded to me. He was super attached to his foster mom and was basically her shadow so I think he still felt like he was just visiting with me when she dropped him off. 

Fast forward to now he is definitely MY dog. He barks at strangers and doesn't ever want to leave my side. If I am in the room with other people he will only respond to me. When we are walking he always has to look back and make sure I am there. If we are at the dog park he always has to make sure I am in his sight or it seems like he has a panic attack and has to find me. All of this is fine and dandy with me, I love how loyal he is...but now I have a guy in my life and I am wanting Chief to respect and obey him too. I had to move back home with my parents and my father is tolerant of my husky(my first dog) since she's been in the family for 3 years now...but he didn't really like me bringing back a second dog. He didn't want Chief to have a lot of free roam in the house so my boyfriend stepped up to take Chief in for a while until my situation improves. 

Chief definitely loves my BF(he always greets him with wags and kisses as opposed to a negative reaction I've seen him give my brother's friends when they try to approach me...Chief barks viciously...but he only does this when I am around...like he has to guard me, when I am not there and it's just been Chief, he and my brother's friends get along famously) and he listens to him when he trades treats for commands when I'm around. It's been about a week since BF took Chief in and Chief really doesn't want to listen to him. When he goes to get his leash Chief runs and hides in his crate...sometimes refusing to go out, not aggressively but it's like he plants his butt in cement. When I come over Chief perks up and is at my side again. I've tried ignoring the behavior and make BF leash Chief up. When BF gets the walking equipment out Chief runs and hides behind me. When I pick up the leash and choker Chief eagerly sits for me to put it on. I've tried having BF be the leash holder and Chief just has to look back at me and will pull hard to get to my side. He will walk fine when I am holding the leash. 

BF and I plan on being together for a good while and I am hoping that Chief will learn to obey BF and be open to walking with him without putting up a fight. Will this be an impossible feat and is Chief just a one person type of dog? Would professional training help out...maybe BF just needs to attend a class with Chief as his handler without me? Is there anyway to improve the situation?? 

My mom has told me that when I'm not home Chief will act as her shadow and follow her everywhere and obey her. I've had a friend dog sit Chief at her house for weekends at a time and Chief will act as her shadow too. I'm wondering if he likes females better and may be somewhat fearful of males because he does just fine with female handlers when I am away. I have put a lot of love and time into Chief and a lot of one on one obedience training time. It's not possible for me to just leave Chief with BF for a while and for me not to see the BF....or my dog.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds familiar. My dog is the same way, he will only listen to me. He now trusts my husband but he does not listen to him. As long as I am in sight he doesn't go with other people so I have to hide that he goes with them and as soon as I am in sight and held by somebody else he's like "LET ME GO, LET ME GO, I WANT TO BE WITH MOMMY!!!"

Funny thing is that the same happens when we visit my mom. He is so attached to my mother that he nearly ignores me. He does listen but you can see him having an inner fight who he's gonna listen to. Before I got him my mom took care of him. 

I know my dog got abused and I am sure that this is one of the main reasons of why he is so attached to me. I spoil him rotten and make him obey me without using violence. I care for him day and night, feed him, walk him. He's so thankful that he thanks me with his loyalty. Except for the barking part, it could be my dog you described here and maybe your dog got abused too...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I think your right your Bf needs to train him, and use treats and priase as rewards. Patience and in time it will get better. some male dogs do prefer female leaders over males.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

If only they could talk, eh?

Sounds likely there some heavy handed male in his past...and only time with your BF and patience from him is going to overcome it. I'd hand him the leash once going, let him handle and reward, and you just praise
for awhile, until that becomes comfortable. Eventually, things should improve as he builds a bond with him. If he's generalized men = harsh, it's going to take awhile for him to come around. 

Thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

They only advise I can give is the way we did it. 

Yukon would not trust my husband at all in the beginning. When hubby got off work I made him walk the dog. He would feed the dog, pet the dog, give him lots and lots of treats. Hubby didn't understand in the beginning because he thought we'd overly spoil him. He would not give him any commands at all just give him the time to get used to him. 

Now that he actually trusts him he can start giving simple commands. 

I don't know if that'll help you because your dog already loves your b/f, right? So dOg's advise sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I think the fact that he is living with BF, therefore BF becomes the food provider will help. I would make sure he continues to do that even when you are around. It will just take some time.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

It's only been a week, give him some time. There's been a lot of changes in his life.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice. We both read over it and then got ready to take Chief out for a walk before bed last night. It seemed like BF had a new found confidence after reading the posts. Before when he would try and walk him I could tell he was really frustrated and already had the give-up attitude. I could tell that now BF's posture and attitude had changed for the positive. Last night something had changed and Chief was actually being more receptive and obeying him. BF grabbed a treat and made Chief sit and was able to leash him up without a fight. He walked him and Chief did a much better job at listening and not so much focusing on me. We stopped at a grassy mini park area and BF gave Chief some commands and he listened. Then we let Chief off leash and BF did some recall exercises and Chief ran up to him and sat for treats (and made sure BF praised Chief enthusiastically) It went very well!!


----------

